# Iowa Deer Hunting - Huge Buck!



## nodakoutdoors.com

This was sent to me this morning. It was taken in S. Iowa. I haven't heard how it's scored yet, but if I hear I'll post it up.

This....is a VERY nice buck!


----------



## Miller

That buck issssss HUUUUUUGE!


----------



## ExtremeShot.com

I believe I saw this rack at the Iowa Deer Classic. It was huge!


----------



## t_lowe_3081

what kind of bow are u shootin there?


----------



## djleye

I swear I have seen that picture a few years back.....Anyone else???


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

The picture says 11-9 of 02


----------



## djleye

Oops, never noticed that.....Guess my memory is pretty good, just not very long!!!


----------



## deafishunt

I would dream buck pic this year!!! :lol:


----------

